
The Unbreakable Genius of Mark Zuckerberg - eplanit
http://www.popsci.com/mark-zuckerberg?src=offramp&loc=region-2&lnk=img
======
tdkl
The world would be a better place without him.

#fuckfacebook

------
AffluentApe
Doing what Tom could never do.

